# I want to tell you that I miss you



## Betha

Hello;

I want that somebody help me to translate this message to Polish.

Hi Baby

I write you this email and I hope that you surprise. I want to tell you that I miss you a lot, that you are a nice man and I love you.

Kisses

Eli


----------



## jazyk

My try:

 Witaj, kochanie.

Mam nadzieję, że będziesz zaskoczony tym mejlem. Chcę Ci powiedzieć, że tęsknię za Tobą, że jesteś dobrym mężczyzną i że Cię kocham.

Całusy,

  Eli


----------



## Betha

Hi Jazik

Thanks for helping me with the translate. If you need help with the spanish idiom tell me.

Regards

Eli


----------



## mulher

"nice man" I would translate as "fajnym facetem". A bit colloquial, but "dobrym mężczyzną" doesn't soud good to me...


----------



## Oletta

mulher said:


> "nice man" I would translate as "fajnym facetem". A bit colloquial, but "dobrym mężczyzną" doesn't soud good to me...


 Well, it sounds very good to me
. It depends what kind of a woman you are (!). Bravo Jazyk, your Polish is often better than of many native speakers.


----------



## mulher

Yep, but I was thinking about the translation: "nice man" is rather "fajnym facetem" or maybe "miłym mężczyzną" (more 'serious') and "dobrym mężczyzną" would rather be "good man". Then it does not depend on what kind of woman you are, it has nothing to do with this...


----------



## LilianaB

mulher said:


> "nice man" I would translate as "fajnym facetem". A bit colloquial, but "dobrym mężczyzną" doesn't soud good to me...



Would a woman say something like that in a romantic letter? I doubt it. If I were a man I would run. Jazyk's Polish is amazing.


----------



## Oletta

mulher said:


> Yep, but I was thinking about the translation: "nice man" is rather "fajnym facetem" or maybe "miłym mężczyzną" (more 'serious') and "dobrym mężczyzną" would rather be "good man". Then it does not depend on what kind of woman you are, it has nothing to do with this...



'Miłym mężczyzną' is okay, more precise,  it is a private letter so you need to feel as if you were the person who writes it and you need to interpret it rather than translate (word by word).. The word 'facet' sounds horrible to my ear, a serious woman in love who uses the word might be considered as lacking good education/respect and I also know men who feel offended when a woman calls them 'facet'. The word 'facet' in certain cases and for certain people may sound pretty well, though. I am fully aware of it. However, if you do not know who, both the sender and the recepient of the letter, are it is safe not to use colloquialisms.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree. I think there is a big difference between female speech and male speech in Polish. This has been my  recent observation, not just with regards to grammatical forms, but more to the choice of words, and grammatical constructions.


----------

